
I sabotaged my editor with ransomware from the dark web - kf
https://www.bloomberg.com/features/2020-dark-web-ransomware/
======
ggm
A good read, but not quite Gloria Steinam bunny good.

Also "don't encourage them" as in "please don't feed the trolls" (or malware
writers)

